# Netzteil wird immer lauter



## nevsikus (9. März 2015)

Guten Tag,
Ich habe mir vor ein paar tagen einen neuen PC angeschafft, die ersten 2 tage lief alles perfekt aber dann ist er plötzlich irgendwann langsam lauter geworden und um so länger der pc an war umso lauter wurde der PC. Ich habe das Geräusch beobachtet und habe dann bemerkt dass das Netzteil so laut wird ( wahrscheinlich der Lüfter des Netzteils ). Zudem blinkt die HDD LED Anzeige am PC die ganze zeit rot wenn der PC an ist.

Mein PC:
Windows 8.1 Pro 64 Bit
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Urban S31
CPU: Core i5-4690K, 4x 3.5 Gh
GPU :AMD Radeon R9 290 4096 MB
Ram: 8192MB DDR3 Single Channel 1600MHz
Mainboard: MSI B85M-E45
Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO
Netzteil: Corsair VS550 80+ 550 Watt
Festplatte 1: 1000GB SATA III 7200upm
Festplatte 2: 120GB SATA III Samsung 850 EVO SSD

Die ersten 2 tage war der pc wirklich unbemerkt ruhig.

Ich bin dankbar für jede Antwort im vorraus.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2015)

Willkommen im Forum @TE.

Hast du den PC selber zusammengeschraubt oder zusammenbauen lassen.
Das Netzteil bei deinem Händler oder hier warranty reklamieren


----------



## drstoecker (9. März 2015)

Ist das Netzteil nur unter Vollast lauter oder auch im idle?


----------



## mnb93 (9. März 2015)

Hört sich nach einem Lagerschaden an, schick es zurück an den Händler und lass dir dein Geld zurückzahlen oder eine Gutschrift geben. Das Netzteil ist auch schon bald 2,5 Jahre auf dem Markt und war schon damals nicht besonders herausragend 
Ich persönlich würde zu einem be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W, wenn ich vor der selben Situation wie du stünde. Das kostet zwar ein Stück mehr, dafür bekommt man aber auch einiges geboten.

Darf man fragen, warum du dir ein B85-Mainboard in Kombination mit einem  Core i5-4690K gekauft hast? Du  hast einen deftigen Aufpreis für eine übertaktbare CPU ausgegeben, die du mit dem Mainboard überhaupt nicht übertakten kannst...


----------



## Soulsnap (9. März 2015)

Über das VS550 hab ich schon des öfteren gehört das der Lüfter relativ stark vibrieren soll und deshalb ne unangenehme Lautstärke produziert.

Nebenher wird es bei CWT gefertigt, von dem Laden würd ich nichtmal was geschenkt nehmen^^


----------



## nevsikus (9. März 2015)

@MATRIX KILLER 

Den PC habe ich mir zusammenbauen lassen.

@drstoecker 

Er wird schon bei downloads oder kleineren Programmen lauter

@mnb93 

Das wusste ich nicht, ich könnte ja irgendwann den pc mit einem besseren mainboard aufrüsten.


Könnte es eventuell auch ein problem der festplatte sein da bei mir ständig die hdd LED anzeige rot blinkt


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2015)

reklamiere das Netzteil und lass dir ein neues schicken.


----------



## eXquisite (10. März 2015)

Wie jetzt, warte mal?!? Du gibst 700 Euro für Grafikkarte und Prozessor aus (Ich weiß die Karte ist jetzt günstiger aber damals wäre das der Preis gewesen) und betreibst das mit einem 50 Euro Netzteil das 550 Watt liefern soll und wunderst dich warum das Ding laut ist, obwohl auf der Seite schon drauf steht, das es nur 504 Watt liefert und ich nicht wissen will wieviel das Real am Ende sind - Wahrscheinlich noch weniger.

Wenn du den Rechner erst ein paar Tage hast schickst du jetzt bitte Ram, Board, die SSD und das Netzteil zurück und machst nen Thread in der Kaufberatung auf, da ginge wesentlich mehr fürs Geld.


----------



## Soulsnap (10. März 2015)

Er schrieb er hat ihn sich zusammenbauen lassen. Das klingt für mich danach als wenn da jemand in irgendnem PC Schuppen einfach mal was zusammengeklatscht hat^^

Dann ist auch nix mit Rückgaberecht



nevsikus schrieb:


> Könnte es eventuell auch ein problem der  festplatte sein da bei mir ständig die hdd LED anzeige rot  blinkt



Das ist übrigens normal, das die HDD LED leuchtet wenn die HDD arbeitet


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2015)

Wie ist der aktuelle Stand @TE.


----------



## nevsikus (19. März 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Wie ist der aktuelle Stand @TE.



Ich bin immer noch am überlegen eigentlich wollte ich das Netzteil austauschen lassen aber das netzteil ist anscheinend doch sehr schlecht. :S
Es wäre wohl schlauer sich ein besseres Netzteil anzuschaffen. Kann da villeicht eins empfelen ? Wenn es geht auch nicht über 80 euro


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2015)

Du kannst das Antec True Power Classic nehmen.


----------



## Soulsnap (19. März 2015)

Da war er ne Sekunde schneller der Thresh 

Dieses: Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C, 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07702-6/0761345-07703-3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich würde es nur nicht unbedingt bei getgoods bestellen, die sind im Insolvenzverfahren^^


----------



## nevsikus (20. März 2015)

Wie würde es denn über 80€ aussehen ?  
Ich habe gehört dass das Antec bei hoher Last sehr laut sein soll oder reicht das NT doch noch aus ?


----------



## Soulsnap (20. März 2015)

Dein Netzteil ist halt eher ein Haufen Elektroabfall. 
Sooo laut ist das Antec nun auch nicht.
Über 80€ gibts da diese Lösung (Der name ist Programm^^) :

Ohne CM: be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mit CM: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Besser gehts in der Preisregion nicht^^


----------



## Fox2010 (20. März 2015)

Das Antec TP 550C arbeitet auch in meinem Rechner, mit einem übertakteten I5 4670k und einer 780GTX die ziemlich hoch übertaktet ist, ist bei last nichts vom Netzteil aus dem Gehäuse zu hören.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (20. März 2015)

Moin,

du kannst auch das Antec EDGE 550W Nehmen, wenn die das TPC zu laut ist ... Das ist nicht ganz so laut


----------



## nevsikus (20. März 2015)

Da nehme ich doch gleich das  be quiet! Straight Power


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> du kannst auch das Antec EDGE 550W Nehmen, wenn die das TPC zu laut ist ... Das ist nicht ganz so laut



Das Edge ist nicht leiser als das Classic.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (21. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Edge ist nicht leiser als das Classic.



Laut dem Test von Computerbase, ist das EDGE leiser




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

Und ich kenne 20 verschiedene Edge und leider schwankt die Qualität der Lüfter -- genau wie beim Classsic.
Du kannst eins kriegen, das unter Last recht leise arbeitet. Du kannst aber auch Pech haben, dass es unter Last lauter ist.
Sowas darf bei einem 90€ Netzteil nicht auftreten. 
Antec ist sich dessen aber bewusst und arbeitet schon an einer Verbesserung der Qualitätssicherung.


----------

